# Working dog forum get together.



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Are we ever gonna do this ? ? ? ? I am not saying that I will be able to make it, but maybe we should get together in St Louis as it is central US.

Maybe in the spring ? ? ?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i could do it--but only in the spring (it's too frickin' hot and humid summer), and only if jeff will "dress up" *cough*...so we can ID him.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

a ballgame maybe? Dinner somewhere we can sit and chit and or chat. I'm game.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

St. Louis sure sounds good to me! :smile: :smile: :smile: 
Good baseball (better next year :smile: ), good food, AKC Dog Museum, tons of non dog sites also. Museums, Science Center, world famous Zoo, Botanical gardens, lots of historical places.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Perhaps later in year arounnd the time of the WUSV which I was also planning on attending?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Count me in if it's in St. Louey.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Bit too far away for me, but if it works out ..have fun you guys!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> Bit too far away for me, but if it works out ..have fun you guys!


Ahhh horsefeathers, you could be there in 12 hours.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> St. Louis sure sounds good to me! :smile: :smile: :smile:
> Good baseball (better next year :smile: ), good food, AKC Dog Museum, tons of non dog sites also. Museums, Science Center, world famous Zoo, Botanical gardens, lots of historical places.


But can a man buy a beer in St. Louis?

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I probably wouldn't be there, with money being as tight as it is right now. I doubt my hubby would be up for another trip to 'Misery,' anyway. :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Ahhh horsefeathers, you could be there in 12 hours.
> 
> DFrost


only 12 David .....well in that case  lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> But can a man buy a beer in St. Louis?
> 
> DFrost


You kin even pet som nice, big horseys while you drink it! :lol:  Great tour, and just a mile or two down the highway from the Arch!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Lets do it in Nebraska.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Lets do it in Nebraska.


works for me!! you all bring your dogs and camping gear and we'll do tracks, ring/house/wilderness search scenarios, etc all day long and at night lay out and howl at the moon and no one around here will even hear!! just gotta make it 1 1/2 mi into town for alcoholic/non-alcoholic beverages.

we could also have a bonfire and sing "kumbiya" or however you spell it. 

and if you want to pet horses or work cattle, i should be able to accomodate that too


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> we could also have a bonfire and sing "kumbiya" or however you spell it.


I'm not going anyplace where they can't spell "kumbiya".

:lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm not going anyplace where they can't spell "kumbiya".
> 
> :lol:


OK miss smarty pants. How DO you spell it? I could Google it and sound smart, but I don't feel like it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> OK miss smarty pants. How DO you spell it? I could Google it and sound smart, but I don't feel like it.


Don't ask me!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kumbaya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Kumbaya" (also spelled Kumbayah) is a song claimed to have been composed by Reverend Marvin V. Frey (1918–1992) in the 1930s in Portland, Oregon .....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Practice up. The lyrics are complex. From the songbook "Around the Campfire":

KUMBAYA
Traditional. Adapted and arranged by Robert DeCormier,
Peter Yarrow, Noel Paul Stookey and Mary Travers.
© 1998 Mapape Lake Music Publishing - ASCAP

Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbayah

Someone's laughing, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's laughing, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's laughing, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's crying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's crying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's crying, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's praying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

Someone's sleeping, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping, Lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping, Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya
Oh Lord, kumbaya

EVERYBODY now...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Way to go Connie, now Jeff's gonna think you're singing about him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If Jeff wears his signature pink laced boots and the whole outfit, I will sing him all eleven zillion verses.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Missouri? Nebraska? Aren't those interior states? Sorry, some of us don't go inland! *coastie*




Andy.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, and what's this bit about "camping". My idea of roughing it is a Holiday Inn and not using the remote.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Yeah, and what's this bit about "camping". My idea of roughing it is a Holiday Inn and not using the remote.
> 
> DFrost



Totally.

Sing around the thermostat.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife says roughing it is having to make a second call to room service.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Practice up. The lyrics are complex. From the songbook "Around the Campfire":
> 
> KUMBAYA
> Traditional. Adapted and arranged by Robert DeCormier,
> ...


Good grief, I had no idea the song was that long. I don't think I've ever heard it past the first verse. That is entirely too many Kumbaya's for me. I vote 'no' for singing it around a campfire, LOL.

I vote to have the get together in Texas.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

There's probably more, too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't say anything about a crappy campfire. I am not ****ing Daniel Boone, nor am I having sex with him.

NEBRASKA ? ? ? 

**** Mike, I was pushing it with crappy St Lois.

Nevermind.


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

What about Illinois or Indiana, KY....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I didn't say anything about a crappy campfire. I am not ****ing Daniel Boone, nor am I having sex with him.
> 
> NEBRASKA ? ? ?
> 
> ...


You sure do get your panties in a wad in a hurry. What's up with that?

And who even inferred anything between you and ole Daniel.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You can also visit the Daniel Boone Home just across the Missouri river in St. Charles. :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to see you have power. Must be a mess up there about now. I know OKC is sure catching it bad.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was in a hurry and forgot the smilies. It was supposed to be mildly funny...........or not.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

there IS a motel about 20 miles from here.....and bunch of them 35 miles from here    or about an hour in a different direction. 

but hey--HERE we could hunt coyotes and stuff too!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

ann freier said:


> but hey--HERE we could hunt coyotes and stuff too!!


Come on to South Dakota and we can go Prairie Dog hunting as well (has to be spring or summer though). :smile: :smile: 

Ammo and rifles will be provided. :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> You sure do get your panties in a wad in a hurry. What's up with that?
> 
> And who even inferred anything between you and ole Daniel.



As a famous dog-trainer/forum-writer would say, he's a sensitive-panties.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Awesome, lets have a big meet with a bunch of dog lovers, and hunt dogs.......


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

> I know OKC is sure catching it bad.



I was doin' O.K. til this morning; we lost power about noon. The ice is just unbelievable.

I'm up for St. Louis or TX; NE only if it's LATE spring.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, connie and bob, what's that tune about "there's nothing finer than being in carolina..." , anyway, that applies to nebraska in may  and sept /early oct...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Glad to see you have power. Must be a mess up there about now. I know OKC is sure catching it bad.
> 
> DFrost


Borderline here! Just North and West are a mess. We've missed this one.......so far. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> ok, connie and bob, what's that tune about "there's nothing finer than being in carolina..." , anyway, that applies to nebraska in may  and sept /early oct...



http://www.smickandsmodoo.com/lyrics/carolina.htm


Sheesh. This was probably written thirty years before I was BORN.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.smickandsmodoo.com/lyrics/carolina.htm
> 
> 
> Sheesh. This was written thirty years before I was BORN.


WOW! That must REALLY be old! 8-[  Put the knife down Connie! :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> WOW! That must REALLY be old! 8-[  Put the knife down Connie! :smile: :smile: :smile:



Older than dirt.


I have a soothing thought, though: No matter how old and decrepit and rickety I get, Bob will always be older. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Older than dirt.
> 
> 
> I have a soothing thought, though: No matter how old and decrepit and rickety I get, Bob will always be older. :lol: :lol:


With a bit of luck! :smile:


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

ann freier said:


> ok, connie and bob, what's that tune about "there's nothing finer than being in carolina..." , anyway, that applies to nebraska in may  and sept /early oct...


If it is anywhere that ends in Carolina, I am all for it  I could force you all to hang out with a bunch of dobermans, that could be fun 

I would also be down for Tejas  I have looooooooooots of family and friends there, since that is where I spent the first 22 years of my life


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Older than dirt.
> 
> 
> I have a soothing thought, though: No matter how old and decrepit and rickety I get, Bob will always be older. :lol: :lol:


we may be older than dirt, but we aren't taking the dirt nap. Remember, getting older sure beats the alternative.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> getting older sure beats the alternative.


Getting younger? 
Just start counting backwards now.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Getting younger?
> Just start counting backwards now.


Start counting backwards? Forget that, and just name the number. You know, folks always do that 29 forever thing, they seemed to have named "their" number. Last year on my birthday, I turned 19...and then again this year!!! WOOHOO! 

Count me in for a gathering with dogs (and beer). MidWest is good for me...there are lotsa nice places here in IOWA, right in the heartland...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Michele McAtee said:


> Count me in for a gathering with dogs (and beer). MidWest is good for me...there are lotsa nice places here in IOWA, right in the heartland...


I will be there in February for the Michael Ellis thing, so you are more than welcome here anytime you like. As well as Cato.....and his mouthful of teeth.:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> Last year on my birthday, I turned 19...and then again this year!!! WOOHOO!
> 
> Count me in for a gathering with dogs (and beer). MidWest is good for me...there are lotsa nice places here in IOWA, right in the heartland...


Sorry, no beer for you, you're still a minor.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Sorry, no beer for you, you're still a minor.


Shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


Oh, I am so telling.... David! Bring your handcuffs!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh, I am so telling.... David! Bring your handcuffs!



It's going to be that type of party?????? Oh wait, you mean because of the minor. ahhhh gottcha, now what did I do with those things.

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Sorry, no beer for you, you're still a minor.


When do I get to quit "teething" anyway....it has been a long time:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: (geesh, I hope I can have beer)](*,)


----------



## Connie Doan (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm definitely going to WUSV. Our whole club is going. It's going to be awesome. We've already reserved.


----------

